# 2011 Surfside Marina "Battle of the Bras" Ladies Offshore Tournament



## whos your daddy

During the 2010 Offshore Tournament season, we were approached by some teams to put on a offshore tournament for our lady anglers. So here you go. Will post more details as we get them.

Surfside Marinas "Battle of the Bras" Ladies Offshore Tournament
Surfside Marina, Freeport Texas
June 16-18, 2011

Early entry- $150 if before June 13
Late entry- $200 if after June 13

Calcutta: Kingfish-Ling-Red Snapper
(Total combined weight of all 3 fish)
Pays 1st, 2nd and 3rd place

Calcutta Insurance-$150

Side Pots- Pays 1st and 2nd place
Dolphin
Grouper
Barracuda

Big Fish Side Pots- Pays 1st place only
Big Kingfish
Big Ling
Big Red Snapper

Men can captain boat, deckhand etc. Ladies only cast, fight and reel in fish.(See rules for additional info)

Teams are able to leave from Galveston and Freeport Jetties

Thanks to the following local businesses for thier support of this new tournament for our lady anglers:

*$500* in added prize money- *Sunrise Boat and RV storage (Pat Varga and Family)*

*$500* in added prize money- *Killum Pest Control (Brazoria County)*

Special thanks to the folks at Surfside Marina and Mr Scott Burt for thier hospitality and help with planning this tournament.

More added prize money and prizes are in the works. If anyone want to be a sponsor of this event for our ladies, please p.m us.

Please pm if anyone needs a tournament brochure mailed to them. Please include your mailing address. Tournament brochures will also be at the Surfside Marina Booth at the Houston Boat Show tomorrow morning


----------



## whos your daddy

Go to www.surfside-marina.com for information and downloadable rules/registration forms


----------



## whos your daddy

The great folks at Planet Ford have stepped up and Shawn Burns has again putting up $500 in sponsorship to be added to the side pots. Shawn and crew are great folks and make sure to consider them when purchasing your next vehicle.


----------



## whos your daddy

Lets welcome Tom Hilton, from Hiltons Realtime-Navigator as a sponsor of the "Battle of the Bras". Tom is donatinga one year subscriptions to the 1st, 2nd and 3rd place boats in the calcutta division. Each subscription is a $200 value.

Thanks Tom for the support!

www.realtime-navigator.com


----------



## PinkMarlin

Pink Marlin would LOVE to help sponsor and possibly provide shirts, etc. for the women. Please contact us so we can help out! [email protected]


----------



## whos your daddy

Sent you a email!

Thanks for the help.


----------



## whos your daddy

Tournament time is almost here. Coming up this weekend.


----------



## whos your daddy

*Re-Schedule*

After looking at the forecast for the upcoming weekend we have decided to re-schedule the Battle of the Bras for July 28-30, 2011. Safety is the upmost importance to us and we feel this is simply the best decision to make. We dont want our ladies to have a rough, wet and miserable day on thier day to fish. Weather is something we cant control.

We will also change the Calcutta fish to Kingfish-Ling and Dolphin since snapper season will be closed.

Re- Scheduled date- July 28-30,2011

To all who have sent early entry in, your early entry is still good.


----------



## MakoLover

*Battle of the bras*

I see there is a tropical storm in the gulf. Is the tournament still on for this weekend?


----------



## chuck richey

MakoLover said:


> I see there is a tropical storm in the gulf. Is the tournament still on for this weekend?


There is a thread on the bluewater board about the tournament. Looks like if not Saturday it will be Sunday. Looking forward to it which ever day it is.


----------

